# ورشة عمل في طور التحضير للـ pmp



## م.أمجد (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من خلال خبرتي البسيطة سواء اكانت في ايام الدراسة الجامعية الجميلة ، او الان في ايام العمل المهني فقد وجدت ان افضل طريقة لترسيخ المعلومة وفهمها هو التحضير في اطار ورشة عمل،
حيث ان النقاش هو من يرسخ المعلومة ويوضحها ، كما يخلق نوع من الحماس لدى الكثيرين للمتابعة.​ 
لهذا اقترح التعاون فيما بيننا ، فمثلا بأمكاننا فتح موضوع لكل باب من ابواب knowledge Area
وبالتالي كل يجتهد لتقديم معلومة او المشاركة بالنقاش او خلافه.​ 
صدقوني ستجدوا ان هذه الطريقة اكثر فائدة من اي طريقة اخرى.​ 
فمثلا ممكن اطرح​ 
You are in the middle of a new product development project or your puplicly traded company when you discover that the previous project manager made a US $3,000,000 payment that was not approved in accordance with your company policies. Luckily, the project cost performance index (CPI) is 1.2. 
?What should you do​ 
A- Contact your manager
B- Put the payment in an escrow account.
C- Bury the cost in the largest cost center available
D- Ignore the payment​ 
اعطي مثال هنا 
مثلا هذا سؤال لو تم مناقشته حتى بأسلوب قصة ، حتى لو كان فيه نوع من الطرفة او النكتة .
مناقشة كل اجابة ، هل ذكي لو عمل هذا الجواب او خطأ؟
يعني كل ما يتعلق بجوانبه سنخرج بشيء وبمعلومات وفيرة.​ 
فأن احببتكم افكرة وكان هناك حماس ممكن نبدأ فيها ونشوف كيف سيتم ترتيبها بشكل اكثر تنظيما.​ 
لكم التحية​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 يونيو 2009)

فكرة جميلة
و لكن يجب التأكيد على المرجع
لأن لكل واحد فينا رأي و طريقة في التفكير و اختيار 
و لو بحثنا في الموضوع سنكتشف أن لكل منا مرجعيته الخاصة
بينما فيما يخص الـ pmp فالمرجعية يجب أن تكون واضحة و هي مهنجية pmi المنصوص عليها في الـ pmbok
فلذلك أتمنى من كل شخص يدخل هذا النقاش أن يبني رأيه و اختياره بناء على هذه المنهجية
لا مانع من التفصيل و الربط بالواقع و مناقشة مختلف المواقف الممكن صدورها أو تبيان الموقف أو الاختيار المفضل شخصيا لكن يجب ذكر ذلك أثناء النقاش
و ذلك حتى لا يضيع الحوار و النقاش
و شكرا على هذه البادرة الطيبة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (10 يونيو 2009)

*معك يا م أمجد*

اخي الفاضل المهندس أمجد
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا معك مائة بالمائة م/ أمجد، فأنا بدأت الاستعداد للاختبار منذ فترة وجيزة ، وأعتقد أنني لن أتقدم لأداء الاختبار قبل شهر أغسطس، وبالتالي فإنني أقرأ هذه الأيام الاصدار الرابع من pmbok ، ولكني لا أستطيع القول انني أستعد بالجهد المطلوب، ولذلك فإنني بحاجة إلى من يساندني ويشجعني للدراسة مثل ورشة العمل التي تقترحها.
ونظراً لأنني ما زلت في البداية فإنني أرى أن نؤجل مناقشة أسئلة الاختبار ونبدأ بنقاش النقاط الهامة في pmbok .
وجزاك الله خيرا
والله الموفق


----------



## م.أمجد (10 يونيو 2009)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> فكرة جميلة
> و لكن يجب التأكيد على المرجع
> لأن لكل واحد فينا رأي و طريقة في التفكير و اختيار
> و لو بحثنا في الموضوع سنكتشف أن لكل منا مرجعيته الخاصة
> ...


 
هلا ابو بدر 
نعم اتفق معك بنسبة 100% على كل من يبدي برأي يجب ان يؤيده ما يثبته من منهجية الـ PMI المنصوص عليها في pmbox ، بل عليه ان يقتبس النص المؤيد لذلك مع ذكر الصفحة وخلافه.


----------



## م.أمجد (10 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> اخي الفاضل المهندس أمجد
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا معك مائة بالمائة م/ أمجد، فأنا بدأت الاستعداد للاختبار منذ فترة وجيزة ، وأعتقد أنني لن أتقدم لأداء الاختبار قبل شهر أغسطس، وبالتالي فإنني أقرأ هذه الأيام الاصدار الرابع من pmbok ، ولكني لا أستطيع القول انني أستعد بالجهد المطلوب، ولذلك فإنني بحاجة إلى من يساندني ويشجعني للدراسة مثل ورشة العمل التي تقترحها.
> ونظراً لأنني ما زلت في البداية فإنني أرى أن نؤجل مناقشة أسئلة الاختبار ونبدأ بنقاش النقاط الهامة في pmbok .
> ...


 
عزيزي شريف الله يوفقك وانا نويت ان ادخل الامتحان قريبا ، رغم اني قد درست الكورس على يد خبير لمدة 6 اسابيع ، الا ان انشغالي اجل موعد دخول الامتحان لسنوات.
بالنسبة لما طرحته هنا كسؤال ، فهو لطرح مثال لا اكثر ولا اقصد البداية بمناقشة الاسئلة.
وان كان طرحي لمثل هذا النوع من السؤال كونه ( study case ) وهي افضل طريقة للفهم افضل من الحفظ ولهذا طرحت مثل هذا النوع من السؤال حيث عند مراجعته بالامكان التطرق لمفاهيم كثيرة وشرحها ، وهذا بحد ذاته تحضير اكثر منه اجابة على السؤال.

يبقى وجوب تحديد البداية .

لكم التحية


----------



## lody33 (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ أمجد اوافقك الراي 100% سيساعد علي الفهم المطلوب وايضا سيشجع الاخوة علي التحضير للامتحان اكثر
وان كان طرح الاخ شريف ايضا اضافة ممتازة ويكن العمل بالطريقتين اعتقد
اري ان تحددوا البداية علي الفور وسيشارك بقية العضاء عندما يبدأ الموضوع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع به فكرة اكثر من مفيدة 
واروع من ممتازة

اخونا الفاضل م امجد

احييك فوق التحايا على تلك الفكرة 
فورش العمل بما فيها من نقاش و طرح وعصف ذهني 
تنتج مالا يمكن استيعابه بالشكل الفردي
و دوما نتاج فريق من المهندسين يختلف عن نتاج الفرد

اخي الكريم

ارى ان تبدأ باي من العلوم التسع 
او ايضا اي من الخطوات الخمس وما يتعلق بكل خطوة من العلوم 
حسب منهجية pmi

ولو وجدنا اقبالا من الزملاء
فسأقوم بتثبيت الموضوع ليمكن ملاحظته للجميع

الفكرة فكرتك
والرأي للجميع 

وابدا على بركة الله


----------



## م.أمجد (10 يونيو 2009)

انا في طور التحضير للبداية

رغم ان تركيزي هذه الايام على علم Cost Management ممكن نبدأ به .

كما الخيار الاول للاستفادة ان تكون البداية من الاساس في مفهوم معنى Project Management و Project

لانه من خلال معرفة هذا المعنى بلا شك سنتطرق الى الى كيفية انجاز المشروع في الوقت المحدد والتغلب على صعوباته ومن هنا سيكون مدخل على علم الـ Time Management وكيف ننفذ المشروع من غير ما يفوق الميزانية الموضوعه له وبالتالي لا بد ان نتطرق الى علم Cost Management وهكذا ....

عموما كل ما يجول الان ما هو الا كلمات مبعثرة ، للتفكير بصوت عالي حتى يتم تنظيم الوضع.

لكم التحية


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (11 يونيو 2009)

الجميع بانتظارك م/أمجد

فلنبدأ بال Cost Management 

المهم أن نبدأ 

فالموضوع يحظى بالاهتمام

في انتظارك


----------



## م.أمجد (11 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بك يا باش مهندس /
انا فقط اعطيت لنفسي الخميس والجمعة للترتيب لتكون البداية من يوم السبت ، كون الموضوع محتاج الى ترتيب نوعا ما .
فلو بدأنا مثلا بـ Cost Management سنجد ان من اهم المدخلات لتحديد الـ Cost Estimation هو نطاق العمل ( scope of work statement ) وبالتالي فهذا المدخل بحد ذاته يعتبر احد عناصر الـ ( knowlage area ) .
لهذا ان شاء الله سنبدأ ولكن اعطي المسألة قليلا من الوقت لكي تنضج تماما.

لك التحية


----------



## lody33 (12 يونيو 2009)

بالتوفيق لنا جميعا ان شاء الله

لاحظت في كتاب ريتا انها تشدد علي الترتيب في مرحلة التخطيط تحديدا وكثيرا من الاسئلة تكون عن سيناريو معين ثم يكون السؤال عن ماهي الخطوة القادمة التي يجب علي مديرالمشروع القيام بها وليس معني كلامي ان لا نبدأ ب ال Cost Management ولكن لابد ان نهتم بالترتيب عموما

في انتظار البداية اخي المهندس امجد


----------



## م.أمجد (13 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


*تحية طيبة للجميع ، وصبحكم الله بالخير**.*​


*اليوم السبت ومن المفترض ان نبدأ ، سواء اكانت البداية صحيحة ام لا**، الامور تترتب لاحقا**.*​


*لدينا عند النظر الى الـ** PMP **مسارين مرتبطين رئيسيين** .*​


*1- Project Management Processes.*


*2- Knowledge Areas.*​


*-----------------------*


*Project Management Processes.*​


*والمقصود بها هنا العمليات ومراحل المعالجة اثناء دورة حياة المشروع.*


*----*​


*وقبل ان نتطرق على هذه المراحلة والعمليات، جميل هنا ان نتذكر ما الأسس الذي يشترك فيها كل مشروع.*​


*1- **ان يكون محدود الفترة ( **Temporary **)*


*2- **ان يكون هناك له هدف واضح ( **Purpose **)*


*3- **له بداية ونهاية ( **Beginning & End **)*


*4- **موارد لتنفيذه ( **Resource **)*


*----*​


*ومن هذا الاطار فيجب ان تكون المراحل الخاصة لمعالجة المشروع ( **Project Management Processes **)*​


*1- **البداية ( **Initiating **)*


*2- **التخطيط ( **Planning **)*


*3- **التنفيذ ( **Executing **)*


*4- **المراقبة ( **Monitoring & Controlling **)*


*5- *اغلاق المشروع ( Closing )​


ونجد هنا انه لم لم يكن المشروع يتصف بوجود بداية ونهاية له لما كانت ضمت الى مراحل المشروع ، ولو لا ان المشروع يجب ان يكون له موارد لما وجدنا مرحلة التخطيط قد وجدت ولو لا انه يجب ان يكون هناك هدف محدد للمشروع لما كانت هناك مرحلة تنفيذ لتحقيق هذا الهدف ومراقبة لانجاز الهدف بدقة.​



من هنا ولتنفيذ مراحلة دورة حياة اي مشروع بقدرة وبأحترافية فيجب عليك معرفة مهارات ونظريات بحيث تطبقها حسب احتياج كل مرحلة ، من هنا نأتي للمسار الاخر والمترابط مع المسار الاول وهو :​


Knowledge Areas​


1- Project Scope Management 


( إدارة نطاق المشروع )


وسنجد مثلا وجوب توفر هذه المعرفة بشكل اساسي في مرحلة التخطيط للمشروع ​




2- Project Time Management 


( إدارة وقت المشروع )


وسنجد مثلا وجوب توفر هذه المعرفة بشكل اساسي في مرحلة التخطيط للمشروع لعمل الرسوم البيانية الزمنية لأنشطة المشروع ، وان كانت ايضا مهمة في بقية المراحل لضبط وتحديث الخطة عند وجود اي طارئ.​



3- Project Cost Management 


( إدارة تكلفة المشروع المشروع )


ايضا وجوب توفر هذه المعرفة بشكل اساسي في مرحلة التخطيط للمشروع لتقدير التكلفة وتحديد ميزانية المشروع كما هو مطلوبه في مراحل اخرى لاي عملية تصحيحية .​




4- Project Quality Management 


( إدارة جودة المشروع )​




5- Project Human Resource Management 


( إدارة الموارد البشرية للمشروع )​




6- Project Communications Management 


( إدارة الاتصالات للمشروع )​




7- Project Risk Management 


( إدارة درأ المخاطر للمشروع )​




8- Project Procurement Management 


( إدارة مشتريات المشروع )​



طبعا التطرق بشكل تفصيلي في توضيح المراحل التى تستخدم فيها مجالات المعرفة المذكورة اعلاه سيتضح مع تقدمنا في التحضير .​



بالتالي ما اقترحه هو ان نبدأ بمراحلة دورة حياة المشروع للنتقل بعدها الى مجالات المعرفة المتطلب توفرها عند كل مدير مشروع محترف.​


على ان لا يشارك الا من قام بتحضير الدرس وقراءة محتوياته لكي تكون تبادل المعرفة ذو فائدة.​


هذا ولكم التحية وفائق الاحترام.​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (13 يونيو 2009)

ممتاز م/ أمجد

نتطلع إلى المزيد

ولكن يبدو أنك نسيت Project Integration Management وهي أول Knowledge Area

لا بأس

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م.أمجد (13 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> ممتاز م/ أمجد
> 
> نتطلع إلى المزيد
> 
> ...


 
احسنت عزيزي ، وهذا دليل على انا يكتب يقرأ وتتم المشاركة 
وبالتالي ننتظر المزيد من التعليق والمشاركة قبل ان نبدأ في Project Management Process


----------



## lody33 (13 يونيو 2009)

ترتيب ممتاز ومجهود واضح جزاك الله خيرا م.امجد

في انتظار القادم


----------



## م.أمجد (14 يونيو 2009)

عودة من جديد الى 
Knowledge Areas
وعلاقتها بـ
Project Management Process

وكما ذكرنا بأنه اذا كانت Project Management Process تمثل العمليات التى تتم اثناء دورة حياة المشروع فأن الـ Knowledg Areas تمثل المهارات والنظريات المطلوبة لتنفيذ تلك العمليات.

هنا اعجبتي بعد الرسوم التوضيحية التى تمثل العلاقة والترابط بين كلا :

Knowledge Areas vs Project Management Process

حيث ان الرسومات التوضيحية ستوضح في اي جزء او عملية تطبق الـ Knowledgt Areas 


1- Project Inegration Management 








2- Project Scope Management 


 
​ 
3- Project Time Management ​ 




​ 

4- Project Cost Management 


 

5- Project Quality Management ​ 



​ 
6- Project Human Resource Management ​ 



​ 
7- Project Communications Management 


 

8- Project Risk Management 


 


9- Project Procurement Management ​ 












من هنا يا شباب نبدأ النقاش وكل واحد يدلوا بطرحه سواء نقاش او استفسار لكي ندخل بعد ذلك على اول العمليات وهي : Project Initiation Process​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (14 يونيو 2009)

اخي الفاضل م/أمجد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحسنت في طرحكم لل Knowledge Areas 
مرفق ملف فيديو على جزئين يتضمن عرض سريع لل Process Groups وكذلك Knowledge Areas 
آمل أن يكون مفيداً
عليكم تنزيل الجزئين معاً في ملجد واحد وفك الضغط عن الملف الأول فقط وبرنامج فك الضغط سيتولى فك الملف الثاني وبالتالي تكوين الملف الأصلي.


----------



## lody33 (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام 
هذه طريقة اخري لربط ال Process Groups و Knowledge Areas 
اتمني ان تفيد

مشاركة الاخ امجد والاخ شريف وايضا مشاركتي كلها تمثل المسميات التي في الاصدار الثالث وليس الرابع

مثلا Scope Planning حذفت
وحلت محلها
Collect Requirement

Scope Definition اصبح Define Scope 


علي العموم الاختلاف ليس كبيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع
من الاخ م امجد
و اقبال ممتاز من الاخوة الزملاء

ومازلنا نتابع 

و اعتقد بانه وبعد المقدمة الممتازة التي طرحها اخونا م امجد
ان يتم الاتفاق على البدء في جزئية محددة من الخطوات الخمس او من العلوم و المعارف
ليمكن النقاش حولها 

شكرا لجميع المشاركين والقراء



تم تثبيت الموضوع​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 يونيو 2009)

lody33 قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام
> هذه طريقة اخري لربط ال Process Groups و Knowledge Areas
> اتمني ان تفيد
> 
> ...



معك حق م/ lody33

وها هي الصفحة رقم 43 من PMBOK 4th والتي تتضمن:

Project Management Process Groups and Knowlage Areas Mapping


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق لك ملف قمت بإعداده باستخدام برنامج Microsoft Excel ، ويتضمن كافة العمليات والمدخلات والمخرجات طبقاً للإصدار الأخير من PMBOK ، أعتقد أنه ملف مفيد حيث أنه باستخدام دالة Auto filter يمكن فصل ما تبحث عنه.

مثلاً لمعرفة أي العمليات يكون فيها Project Charter أحد مدخلاتها ، يتم ببساطة تطبيق دالة Auto filter على العمود الخاصة بالمدخلات Inputs واختيار Project Charter من القائمة بعد الضغط على السهم.

كما أنني قمت بوضع بعض المعلومات في شكل Comments من Pmbok 4th edition

*أضع لكم هذا الملف ليكون نواة للتعاون سوياً على تبادل المصادر المعينة على الدراسة والاستعداد للاختبار.*

وأقترح أن يحوله أحد الزملاء إلى ملف Microsoft Access حيث أن ليس لي خبرة في هذا البرنامج، وأعتقد أنه سيكون اكثر فاعلية. 

والله الموفق.


----------



## م.أمجد (15 يونيو 2009)

Initiating Process Group​​اعتقد ان الطريقة المثلة لتناول هذا الموضوع ان نبتدأ بـ​تقديم تعريف لهذه العملية او المرحلة.​تعريف الاجراءات التى تتم اثناء هذه المرحلة او العملية.​ما هي المدخلات وما المخرجات الناتجة عن هذه العملية​النقاط المهمة التى يجب عدم اغفالها​اخذ حالة للدراسة او ( Study Case  )​تناول بعض الاسئلة التى تخص هذه المرحلة ​​
تقديم تعريف لهذه العملية او المرحلة.​​تعريف Initiating Process Group​Initiating Process Group : Is the process to define a new project or a new phase of an existing project by obtaining authorization to strart the project or phase.​اي انها المرحلة التى تشمل العمليات التى من شأنها تعريف مشروع جديد او مرحلة جديد من مشروع قائم لكسب الموافقة لاعتماد المشروع.
( حسب تعريف PMBOX 4th  )​
تعريف الاجراءات التى تتم اثناء هذه المرحلة او العملية​هنا سأذكر بعض الاجراءات التى تتم اثناء مرحلة البداية في المشروع ( Initiating Process  )​​*- **اختيار مدير مشروع*​*- ** ( **Select Project Manager* * )*​*ونلاحظ هنا ان في مرحلة البداية يجب اختيار مدير للمشروع ، ولا نتكلم هنا عن فريق تنفيذ او تخطيط المشروع كونه سيتم في مراحل لاحقة.*​​*- **تحديد ثقافة ونظام المنظمة او الشركة او الجهة التى تعملها بها وستندير لها المشروع*​*( **Determine Company culture and existing system** )*​*طبعا لكل جهة او اشركة انظمة قد تختلف عن انظمة الشركات الاخرى هذه الانظمة بلا شك تدخل بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر في تحديد بداية المشروع ، ولأضرب هنا مثال من وحي الخيال لعله يوافقني الصواب. مثلا قد يمنع نظام شركة اخذ قروض ربويه لتفيذ مشروع ما بحكم ان الجهة تسير وفق منهج الشريعة الاسلامية ، بينما لا نجد هذا موجود لدى نظام شركة اخرى بدولة اخرى.*

*- **معرفة اجراءات الجهة او المنظمة علاوة على جمع المعلومات التاريخية.*​*( **Collect processes, procedures and historical information** )*​*لا شك ان معرفة الاجراءات يعلب دور مهم في سير عملية ادارة وتنفيذ المشروع ، وهنا ايضا اعطي مثال من واقع تجربة راجيا المولى ان يوفقني الصواب في طرحه . نجد مثلا لدينا في السعودية في بعض الجهات التابعة للدولة لا يجوز استيراد مواد من الخارج اذا كان لها وكيل داخل السعودية من باب الدعم للوكلاء والمستثمرون داخل الدولة ، معرفة هذه الامور واجبة لان ستهيئ لك مثلا وضع بعض الافتراضيات لاحقا (**assumptions **)*​*ايضا معرفة والاطلاع على المعلومات التاريخية ( **Historical information ** ) لمشاريع مشابهة سيكون لديك تصور عن جوانب كثيرة من المشروع ، كالتكلفة ، الوقت ، المعوقات ، الافتراضيات وغيرها. كل هذه الامور ستساعدك في مرحلة التخطيط ومراحل اخرى اذا ما تم الموافقة على المشروع.*​​*- **تقسيم المشروع الى مراحل *​*( **Divide large project into phases ** )*​*في المشاريع الكبيرة قد يكون من الافضل تقسيمها الى عدة مراحل ، من باب دقة التركيز على كل مرحلة، او قد يكون من باب قلة السيولة وبالتالي تخصيص السيولة للمرحلة الاولى. *
*وهنا كل مرحلة تعتبر بمثابة مشروع مصغير تنبق عليها عوامل المشروع اي انها لها وقت محدد ولهذا وقت بداية ونهاية وبها قائمة من الانشطة يجب ان تنفذ.*

*- **تعريف الاطراف ذوي العلاقة او ذوي المصلحة*​*( **Identify Stakeholder ** )*​*قد يجول في خاطر البعض من هم الـ ( **Stakeholder ** ) وهنا فرصة مناسبة لتعريفهم بأنهم كل من يهمهم من مخرجات المشروع النهائية وتحقيق هدفه. فالرعاة للمشروع ( **sponsors **) يعتبرون (**stakeholder**) كذلك العملاء ، المستفيدون من المشروع ، مدير المشروع ، فريق المشروع، المقاولون، بائعين المواد الذي يحتاج لها المشروع كل هؤلاء بالامكان ان يكونوا (**stakeholder**) وبرأيي الشخصي حتى المنافسون للشركة التى تنفذ المشروع هم ( **Stakeholder**)**.*
*بالتالي مدير المشروع المحترف هو من يستطيع معرفة الـ(**stakeholder**) ومعرفة مدى دور كل طرف منهم بالمشروع وما حدود تأثيره – كون بعضهم يستطيع القضاء على المشروع – وكيفية معرفة التواصل معهم وحتى الاستفادة منهم في تحديد اولويات المشروع – في كثير من الاحيان - . بل بأعتقادي انه حتى معرفة مدى العلاقة بين كل طرف من الاطراف المعنية مهمة كيف لا يتم التآمر عليك كمدير مشروع **J*
​*- **توثيق احتياجات العمل *​*( **Document Business Need**)*​*وهنا تجدر الاشارة انه لن يقوم مشروع ان لم يستدعي ذلك حاجة او تنفيذ لطلب ما. وحسب تصنيف الـ**PMBOk ** فأن المشروع يأتي نتيجة لحاجة او طلب من بين 6 احتياجات او طلبات:*

*طلب السوق ( **Marketing Demand ** ) : **وهنا اعطي مثال لهذه الحالة ، عندما رأت البنوك العدد المهول لمتداولي الاسهم ورأت كيف ان امكانية تداول الاسهم عن طريق النت هو امر مطلوب بالسوق قامت بتنفيذ مشروع تطوير انظمتها.*

*احتياج العمل ( **Business Need **) : **وهنا اعطي مثال : نجد ان المهندسين لمراجعة مخطط ما ، يجب عليهم البحث عن المخطط في مكتب مخططات . فتم مشروع ادخال جميع المخططات الكترونيا ، مثل هذا المشروع هو لحاجة العمل حيث سيوفر كثير من وقت المهندسين علاوة على ضمان حفظ المخططات.*

*طلب العميل ( **Customer Request** ) : **نفترض ان لدى مصنع عميل كبير من مِن يتاجرون بالاطارات ، واراد هذا العميل اطارات بمواصفات معينة وو الخ ، بالتالي المصنع قد يطور دراسة لتحقيق هذه المواصفات بناء على احتياج العميل الخاص بهم.*

*التقنية المتقدمة ( **Technological Advance**) : **وهنا نعطي مثلا شركة نوكيا كمثال عندما عملت الموبايل العادي ، ومن ثم رأت انه بالامكان وضع خاصية مثلا الطلب بالصوت ، مثلا بقول "امجد" يتم الاتصال بي ، ورأت ان هذا الخاصية مطلوبه بالسوق ، فقامت بعمل مشروع لتنفيذ هذه الخاصية التقنية الجديدة.*

*المتطبقات القانونية : ( **Legal Requirement ** ) : **نعطي مثلا هنا مشكلة **2k ** وذلك قبل مجيء عام 2000 نرى كيف فكر الكثير بمشكلة الانظمة والذي تستخدم ** 2 digit ** مثلا 99 بعدها سيكون 00 وكيف يجب التغلب على هذه المشكلة حيث ان هذه المشكلة قد تخلق مشاكل قانونية في المحاسبة وو الخ . وبالتالي قامت بعض الشركات بعمل مشاريع خاصة للتغلب على هذه المشكلة.*

*احتياج المجتمع ( **Social Need ** ) : **وهنا اعطي مثلا وباء فلونزا الخنازير ، وهذا وباء قد يصب المجتمع ، من هنا قامت - بعض – الدول بعمل مشاريع للحد من خطر هذا الوباء كحاجة اجتماعية.*
*خطر ببالي سؤال : اعدام الخنازير في مصر ، هل هو مشروع لحاجة اجتماعية ؟ **J*
*طبعا لا نستطيع تسميته مشروع كون لا تتحقق عليه مواصفات المشروع ، ولكن قد يكون **Activity ** من ضمن نطاق مشروع.*

*-هناك بقية- *​ 
​​​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يونيو 2009)

ورشة عمل رائعة 

تزخر بملفات قيمة 
وتفاعل بناء

وارجو ان يكون بيننا حوارا 
يتعلق بمنهجية في النقاش

بمعنى ان يطرح اخونا م امجد اما علم محدد او خطوة من الخطوات ونبدا في النقاش حولها


واتوقع ورشة عمل هامة وناجحة ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يونيو 2009)

يبدو انني طرحت المشاركة السابقة في نفس الوقت مع الاخ الفاضل م امجد


اذا
ستبدا اخي م امجد بال 
Initiating Process 

تفضل ونحن معك 

سنتناقش ونطرح الاسئلة او الاراء والاضافات والاستفسارات




م امجد

ياريت تكبر الخط شويتين
عشان العواجيز اللي زي حالاتي


كل الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## م.أمجد (15 يونيو 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> يبدو انني طرحت المشاركة السابقة في نفس الوقت مع الاخ الفاضل م امجد
> 
> 
> اذا
> ...


 
اهلا عزيزي نهر النيل

نعم سنبدأ بذلك بطرح اهم النقاط بعد ان قرأت كل ما يتعلق به من عدة مصادر ثم سنطرح حالة واقعية للدارسة واعطاء فرصه للشباب للعصف الذهني ومن ثم وضع اسألة ومناقشتها بهدف ترسيخ المعلومة

واتمنى من كل الشباب المشاركة ولو بالنقاش.

بالنسبة للخط احيانا اود التعديل فلا اجد خاصية التعديل من هنا تأتي المشكلة.

لك التحية


----------



## م.أمجد (16 يونيو 2009)

*- **تحديد هدف المشروع *​*( **Determine Project Objectives** )*​*بطبيعة الحال لن يقام مشروع الى ويرجى من خلاله تحقيق نتيجة او هدف معين فهو يمثل بطبيعة الحالة النتيجة النهائية للمشروع. من هذا المنطلق ولكي ينجح المشروع لا بد ان يتوفر بالهدف امور مهمة وهي:*
*1- **ان يكون الهدف محدد بشكل واضح ( **S-Specific ** )*
*2- **ان يكون الهدف ممكن قياسه ولا يكون عام ( **M-Measurable ** )*
*3- **ان يكون الهدف دقيق بحيث يحدد المطلوب بالضبط ( **A-Accurate** )*
*4- **ان يكون الهدف ممكن تحقيقه وليس مستحيل ( **R-Realistic and tangible **)*
*5- **يجب ان يكون للهدف اطار زمني ( **T- Time Frame ** )*
* وممكن اختصار ذلك بتعبير يجب ان يكون الهدف ( **SMART ** ) كمجموعة بداية كل حرف من هذه التعابير.*
​*- **توثيق الافتراضيات والمعوقات *​*(Document assumptions and constraints)*​*1- **المعوقات ( **Constraints ** ) : ويمكننا تعريفها بأنها اي شيء يعيق عملية تنفيذ المشروع ، ويمكننا تصنيفها على خ خمسة انواع رئيسية :*
*- **الوقت ( **Time**) :* *مثلا مشروع بناء ملاعب كرة قدم لكأس العالم عام 2010 هذا المشروع محدد بوقت معين لا يمكن تاجيله وبالتالي فالوقت هنا قد يكون احد المعوقات.*
*- **الميزانية (**Budgets**) :* *طبعا الميزانية المحدودة تعيق القدرة على جلب الموارد وبالتالي قد تظطر الى الاستغناء عن بعض الامور لعدم وجود السيولة الكافية.*
*- **الجودة (**Quality** ) : **ويحدث هذا العائق عندما تكون ملزم مثلا بمواصفات معينة وهذا العائق حقيقة لا يحصل الا نتيجة لوجود عائق اما بالوقت او الميزانية مما يؤثر لاحقا على الجودة فتصبح تحصيل حاصل.*
*- **الجدولة (**Schedule** ) :* *وتحدث مثلا عند غياب احد الموارد كمثلا معدات التكسير فتحتاج الى اعادة جدولة للعميل بالتالي هناك معوقات في الجدولة.*
*- **التقنية ( **Technology**) :* *التقنية ورغم انها في كثر من الاحيان تسهل لنا الامور ، اذا انا قد تكون عائق فمثلا في مشروع معين نحتاج الى استخدام تقنية جديدة لم تنزل الى الاسواق بشكل تجاري بعد ، مما قد يظطرنا الى تأجيل العمل الى اشهر حتى نحصل عليها.*

​​​*-كتابة ورقة عمل المشروع*​*( **Develop Project Charter**)*​*يفترض بعد ا لحديث عن الاجراءات التى سبقت ان نخرج بورقة عمل او وثيقة تصف وتحدد ملامح المشروع الجديد ، بالتالي بالامكان تقديمها حتى للاطراف ذوي المصلحة ( **Stakeholder ** ) كما تعتبر ورقة العمل هي كالاعلان بانطلاق المشروع بشكل رسمي.*

*- **وضع تصور مبدأي لنطاق العمل*​*( **Develop preliminary project scope statement**)*​*هنا يجب ان نقف ونلاحظ هذه العبارة ( **Preliminary ** ) اي ان تحديد نطاق العمل في مرحلة البداية ما هو الا تصور مبدأي وليس تحديد رسمي لنطاق العمل . وبالتالي يجب الالتفات لذلك كون ان التصور المبدأي يساعد بالخروج بورقة عمل للمشروع.*


*ما هي المدخلات وما المخرجات الناتجة عن هذه العملية*​*حقيقة كل ما سنعمله هو تصنيف الاجراءات المذكورة اعلاه الى مدخلات ومخرجات *
​*فنجد مثلا ان :*​*1- **( **Determine Company culture and existing system** )*​*ويعبر عنها في **PMBOK 4th ** بـ*​*Enterprise** environmental factor *​​*هي مدخل *​​*2- **( **Collect processes, procedures and historical information** )*​*ويعبر عنها في **PMBOK 4th ** بـ*​*Organizational process assets*​​*هي ايضا مدخل *​* 3- **( **Develop preliminary project scope statement**)*​*ويعبر عنها في**4th * *PMBOK ** بـ*​*Project statement of work*​​*هي ايضا مدخل*​​*4- **( **Document Business Need**)*​*( **Determine Project Objectives** )*​*ويعبر عنها في**4th * *PMBOK ** بـ*​*Business Case*​​*هي ايضا مدخل*​​*5- **Contract *​*ويعبر عنها في**4th * *PMBOK ** بـ*​*Contract*​ 
*هي ايضا مدخل*​*طبعا يبقى هذا المدخل في حالة ما اذا كان هناك عقد لتنفيذ المشروع.*​
​*نجد ان هذه المدخلات تنتج لنا مخرج وهو *​*Project Charter*​*محتويا على *​*Project **Stakeholder*​*Project assumptions and constraints*​ 







بهكذا اعتقد قد اكلمنا اول عملية من العمليات الخمس 

باقي نأخذ حالة للدراسة ونطرح بعض الاسئلة .

اتمنى النقاش والمداخلات​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (17 يونيو 2009)

أخي الفاضل المهندس / أمجد
(((( بقولك إيه اعمل حسابك دي آخر مرة ح أقولك فيه أخي والفاضل والمهندس والحاجات دي .... بعد كدة ح أقولك أمجد على طول احنا بنذاكر مع بعض دلوقت ...... ماشي وللا إيه...))))

شكرا على طرحك المفصل لمجموعة العمليات Initiating Process group. ولي بعض اضافات واستفسارات.

أبدأ بالإضافات وهي استكمال لبعض الأمثلة التي تعين على فهم مرحلة البدء Initiating ...

بالنسبة لتقسيم المشروع إلى مرحل Divide large project into phases طرأ على ذهني كمثال لذلك مشروع إنشاء شبكة مترو الأنفاق بالقاهرة، فالمشروع يتكون من ثلاثة خطوط تم تقسيمهم إلى 3 مراحل ، كما أظن أنه تم تقسيم كل مرحلة منهم إلى مراحل أكثر تفصيلاً مثل مرحلة تحويل المرافق التي يتقاطع معها أعمال المشروع.

وبالنسبة لتحديد ال Stakeholders دائما يخطر على بالي كل من شركة الكهرباء والدفاع المدني بالسعودية ، فكل من هاتين الجهتين يجب اعتماد بعض مخططات منها قبل تنفيذ أي مشروع ، فيجب اعتماد مخططات غرفة المحولات بالمشروع من شركة الكهرباء ، ويجب اعتماد مخططات انذار واطفاء الحريق من الدفاع المدني قبل تنفيذها ، فإذا لم يتم اخذ متطلبات كل من هاتين الجهتين في الاعتبار سيترتب على ذلك تأخير تنفيذ المشروع ، وهنا انا أتكلم عن مشاريع إنشاء المباني بالسعودية ، وعلى ذلك يجب أن يكون كل من الدفاع المدني وشركة الكهرباء السعودية ضمن ال Stakeholders لمشاريع الإنشاء بالسعودية.

وبالنسبة لمرحلة اإنشاء بصفة عامة إليك هذه النصائح التي صادفتها .....






بالنسبة للاستفسارات....

قرأت في أحد الكتب أنه يجب الالتفات إلى أنه قد يتم الرجوع إلى مرحلة ال Initiating أثناء تنفيذ المشروع ، وهنا يلفت النظر إلى أنه ليس معنى نهو تنفيذ عمليات ال Initiating أنها تحولت غلى مستندات في الملفات ، وإنما يتم الرجوع إليها لاحقاً.
كما أنه بالرجوع إلى الشكل رقم 3-3 بالصفحة رقم 42 من PMBOK 4th وعنوانه Process Interactions 






نجد أنه يوجد مخرجا قادم من مجموعة عمليات التخطيط Planning ليصبح مدخلاً في مجموعة عمليات البدء Initiating وهو Procurement Documents وبالرجوع إلى Plan Procurements Process لم أتمكن من إيجاد هذا الرابط بين Initiating and Planning .
فهل يمكنك توضيح هذا الأمر؟

سؤالي الثاني بخصوص المصطلح Management by Objective (MBO) هل لم يتم ذكر هذا المصطلح في PMBOK 4th؟ فقد بحثت عنه في مرحلة الإنشاء ولم أجده ، على كل حال قد يصادفنا لاحقاً.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.أمجد (17 يونيو 2009)

هلا بك عزيزي شريف 

اتفق معك فيما يخص الـ Project Phases فمثلا في مخطط قمت بتصميمه لربط ما يقارب 25 موقع في مدينة صناعية بالمركز الرئيسي التابعة لها وهذا الربط سيكون عن طريق الالياف البصرية، كون ان المشروع يحتاج الى تكلفة نوعا ما عالية ، فقد تم تقسم المشروع على مرحلتين المرحلة الاولى اخذت بعين الاعتبار ربط ما يقارب من 10 مواقع وتم تجهيز كل مراحل المشروع بعد ذلك على 10 موواقع.
وتم بعد سنتين تقريبا عمل المرحلة الثانية ونلاحظ ان كل مرحلة تمر بدورة حياة تستخدم فيها كل المراحل.
Initiating 
planning 
Excuting 
Monitoring & Controlling
Closing

بالاضافة لاستخدام مهارات المعرفة التسع الذي سترد لاحقا.

------------------------------
بالنسبة لـ StakeHolder 

فبالامكان تصنيفهم الى عدد كبير جدا فلو اخذنا منشأ تجاري مثلا .

فبالاضافة الى شركة الكهرباء والدفاع المدني .
فالمستثمرين يعتبرون StakeHolder
سكان المدينة يعتبرون ايضا StakeHolder
وزارة التجارة تعتبر ايضا StakeHolder
المقاولون يعتبرون StakeHolder
احيانا حتى الصحافة لو كان المنشأ كبير يعتبر StakeHolder

يمكن عد عدد كبير جدا
ولكن هنا يأتي تصنيف الـ StakeHolder وقوة الدور الذي يمكن ان يلعبه في سير المشروع
فمثلا شركة الكهرباء والبلدة والدفاع المدني قد يكونوا StakeHolder من النوع الذي يعلب دور رئيسي وبالتالي مدير المشروع يجب ان يضع اعتبار لمثل هذا النوع كون بأمكانهم قتل المشروع في حالة عدم اعطاء التراخيص المناسبة.

لو كنت ابني مول مثلا فالصحافة قد تكون StakeHolder مهم ، حيث انها قد تلعب دور اعلامي يساعد على التسويق ، وهذا سيفيدني كمدير مشروع في مثلا توفير موارد مالية بالتاجير المبكر.
ونجد مثال واضح على ذلك المشاريع الانشائية في دبي
كمشروع قرية النخله

الذي يؤجر قبل حتى البدأ في مرحلة التنفيذ وذلك بتسويقه اعلاميا بمجرد انتهاء جزء كبير من مرحلة التخطيط.

---------------------
بالنسبة للعودة الى مرحلة الـ Initiating processes من مرحلة الـ Planning processes

فلقد لفت نظري اليها طبعا وبالبحث فقط وجد هذه العبارة في كتاب PMBOK 4ht في صفحة 46 وتقول :​As more project information or characteristics are gathered and understood, additional planning may be required, Significant changes occurring throughout the project life cycle trigger a need to revisit one or more of the planning processes and , possibly, some of the 
initiating processes.​بالتالي وحسب اجتهادي الشخصي ، اعتقد ان بأنه بجمع معلومات اضافية قد تتضح امور قد تخلق افتراضيات جديدة ( asssumption ) او معوقات ( constraints ) وبالتالي يجب ان نرجع لتوثيقها في ورقة عمل المشروع المعدة اصلا في المرحلة الاولية ( Initiating )
هذا ما اسنتجته حقيقة وقد يوافقني الصواب او الخطأ.
ولكن هذا واضح من كتاب PMBOK خاصة انه ذكر انه بناء على جمع المعلومات قد نحتاج احتمال الى revisit المرحلة الاولى.
--------------------------------------

​


----------



## م.أمجد (17 يونيو 2009)

كما ذكرت في اخر مداخلتي السابقة في متى الرجوع الى المرحلة الاولى وهي مرحلة ( Initiating Processes ) هنا اريد ان اضيف امر قد يكون اكثر وضوحا ، في بعض ا لمشاريع الذي تقسم الى اكثر من ( Phase ) وعلى سبيل المثال دعنا نقول (test phase ) ، (Install phase) من المحتمل اننا لا نستطيع التخطيط لمرحلة الا عند انتهاء تنفيذ المرحلة الاخرى ، وبالتالي بناء على المعلومات التى جمعت من تنفيذ المرحلة الاولى اعود لأكمال بعض جوانب الـ ( Initiating Process ) وهذه العملية تعرف بـ ( rolling wave planning )


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ازيك يا أمجد
ازيكوا يا PMP المستقبل
امبارح بحثت شوية في موضوع ال Procurement documents وكيف أنها مخرج من مجموعة عمليات التخطيط ومدخل لمجموعة عمليات البدء ، ووجدت علاقة قوية strong interaction بين كل من العمليات التالية:
Identify Stakeholders
Collect requirements
Plan procurement






فكل عملية من هذه العمليات تنتج مخرج يعتبر مدخلاً في العملية الأخرى، فكيف نفك هذا الاشتباك.

ما رأيك يا أمجد نكمل بدراسة عمليات مجموعة البدء وهما:

Develop Project Charter
و
Identify Stakeholders

ونعطي بعض الاهتمام بالثانية لأنها إضافة جديدة في PMBOK 4th وغالباً سيتركز عليها عدد من الأسئلة بالاختبار.

ولك ولجميع الإخوة وافر التحية


----------



## م.أمجد (18 يونيو 2009)

هلا بك شريف 

انا اتفق معك وفعلا بدأت بدارسة وتحضير Develop Project Charter بحيث مخطط وضع مشروع لفتح الفرع رقم 50 لأحد المطاعم السريعة.
وسيتم ذلك قريبا قد يؤخرني نوعا ما وجود ظرف خاص ولكن سريع سينقضي.

لك التحية


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (18 يونيو 2009)

بداية أحب أن أشكر جميع الأخوة المشاركين في هذا المنتدى نظرا للجهود المبذولة والتي أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيام والله يا أخوة ما تعلمون مدى الإستفادة التي يحصل عليها زوار الموقع من الجهد الطيب لكم 
فجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## lody33 (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ امجد مجهود ماشاء الله وتنسيق ولا اروع وشرح مميز
الاخ شريف لك كل الشكر لتنبيهنا للامور الدقيقة والتي تأتي منها الاسئلة الصعبة عادة واتمني ان نوفق جميعا لفهم الكتاب بالتفكير الجماعي 





شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> نجد أنه يوجد مخرجا قادم من مجموعة عمليات التخطيط Planning ليصبح مدخلاً في مجموعة عمليات البدء Initiating وهو Procurement Documents وبالرجوع إلى Plan Procurements Process لم أتمكن من إيجاد هذا الرابط بين Initiating and Planning .
> فهل يمكنك توضيح هذا الأمر؟


 
بالنسبة لهذا السؤال اخي شريف يجب ان نلاحظ ان ال Procurement Documents هي مخرج من Plan Procurements Process ثم تذهب لتكون مدخل لعملية Identify Stakeholde وهذا يفسر اتجاه السهم من ال Planning الي ال Initiating 
ولكي نفهم لماذا هي مدخل في Identify Stakeholde يجب ان نتذكر انها ترتبط ارتباط وثيق بال Contracts وعندما يكون هنالك Contracts فهذا يعني انه لدينا
Sellers/ Business Parthners والذين هم بالتأكيد Stakeholders وبالتالي لابد ان يتم تعريفهم بناءا علي المعلومات التي وردت مؤخرا في مرحلة ال Planning 








اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 يونيو 2009)

علي عجالة - لضيق الوقت- شاكرا لجميع من شارك في هذا العمال الرائع مع وعد بالاشتراك


----------



## lody33 (19 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> فكل عملية من هذه العمليات تنتج مخرج يعتبر مدخلاً في العملية الأخرى، فكيف نفك هذا الاشتباك.


 

تحية طيبة الاخوة الكرام

العزيز شريف اعتقد والله اعلم انه لكي نفك هذا الاشتباك ان نحاول معرفة كيف يخدم كل مخرج العملية التي يكون مدخلا فيها

1/ بالنسبة ل Procurement Documents لقد تتطرقت لها في مشاركتي السابقة

2/ Stakeholder Register 
وهو يحتوي علي معلومات نحدد ونقيم ونصنف بها ال Stakeholders وكلنا نعلم ان الStakeholder يمكن ان يكون تأثيرهم ايجابي او سلبي وفي الحالة الثانية يجب علينا ان نضعهم في الاعتبار في عملية ال Identify Risks لانهم في هذه الحالة يعتبروا خطر علي المشروع

3/ Risk register صراحة لا اعرف كيف يمكن ان يخدم عملية Plan Procurements المدخل الذي يخدم العملية هو Risk-Related Contract Decisions كماهو الحال في اذا كان القرار :
تغير اتجاه الخطر لطرف ثالث (Insurance, Warranties, Outsourcing ) 
مشاركة الخطر الايجابي مع طرف ثالث (Joint Ventures, Partnership)

وقد يكون Risk register هو مدخل مكمل لمعرفة الخطر الايجابي او السلبي الذي من اجله كان قرار استخدام الاستراتيجية Transference or Share 
والله اعلم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يونيو 2009)

معكم نتابع 


ونثمن النقاش الرائع 

ونتمنى الكثير من المداخلات التي تثري


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (22 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء

السلام عليكم

أعتذر عن عدم المشاركة في الفترة الأخيرة ، فلم يكن لدي اتصال بالشبكة منذ بضعة أيام.

أتقدم لك اليوم باقتراح أعتقد انه سيعيننا على فهم أكبر لل Processes.
وآمل ألا يتعرض هذا الاقتراح مع ما أشار إليه المهندس أمجد بشأن فرع مطعم الوجبات السريعة.

أقترح أن نفترض مشروع ما صغير نطبق عليه عمليات إدارة المشاريع وفقاُ لل PMBOK 4th ، وأقترح ان يكون هذا المشروع كالتالي:

أحد المقيمين بإحدي دول الخليج Customer/Initiator يرغب في بناء منزل على قطعة ارض يمتلكها ، فيرسل إلى احد أصدقائه ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال Project Manager رسالة يبلغه فيها أنه يريد تصميم المنزل وانشائه وفرشه، وتعتبر هذه الرسال بمثابة Project Charter، وقد قصدت هذا الافتراض ليكون المثال واقعي ، فلا يوجد في عالمنا العربي Project Charter على الأقل للمشروعات البسيطة، ولكن هذا الرسالة سيحدد فيها صاحب العمل عدد الأدوار وعدد الغرف والميزانية التي يتحملها والوقت الذي يرغب أن ينتهي فيه المشروع ، إذن فهذه الرسالة يمكن فعلاً اعتبارها Project Charter.

ويمكن تقسيم هذا المشروع إلى 3 مراحل Phases وهي التصميم ، والانشاء والفرش ، وقد قصدت إدراج الفرش لندرس ال Procurement بتفصيل وتطبيق على هذا المثال.

ولنفترض أيضاً أن انشاء هذا المنزل ليس هو الأول للطرفين ، وذلك حتى يكون عندنا Organizational Process Assets وكذلك Enterprise Environmental Factors.

الميزة في هذا المشروع انه بسيط يمكن تصوره وتصور مراحله للجميع ، فهذا المثال يحدث كل يوم ، إن لم يكن حدث لنا شخصيا فقد حدث لأحد الأقارب أو الأصدقاء أو المعارف، فيمكن لنا جميعاً على اختلاف التخصصات الهندسية وحتى غير المهندسين استيعاب هذا المشروع البسيط.

إن أعجبتكم الفكرة فآمل أن يتم تطويرها حتى يمكن تطبيق جميع ال 42 Processes الواردة في PMBOK 4th على هذا المشروع.




أود أن أقترح عليكم اقتراحاً آخر ، وهو ان نضع برنامج زمني وموعد محدد لإنهاء الاستعداد للاختبار، فهذه نصيحة لا يخلو منها أي كتاب أو موقع على الانترنت في هذا المجال، وبما أننا نشترك سوياً في ورشة عمل واحدة فتحديد هذا الموعد يعتمد عل ظروفنا جميعاً، بالنسبة لي فإنني لن اتقدم للاختبار قبل نهاية شهر سبتمبر وانقضاء عيد الفطر المبارك ، أي بعد نحو 3 شهور من الآن ، وأعتقد أن هذا هو الحد الأدنى ، وإن كان أحدكم قد حدد موعد قبل هذا فلا بأس أن نلتزم بهذا الموعد.


----------



## م.أمجد (23 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب واعتذر عن غيابي كون لدينا حالة وفاة وسأعود قريبا معكم للمشاركة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

الدوام لله م/ أمجد

في انتظار عودتك بال Develop Project Charter فالموضوع موضوعك.

وما رأيك بالاقتراحين الذين تقدمت بهما في مشاركتي السابقة؟


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

lody33 قال:


> تحية طيبة الاخوة الكرام
> 
> العزيز شريف اعتقد والله اعلم انه لكي نفك هذا الاشتباك ان نحاول معرفة كيف يخدم كل مخرج العملية التي يكون مدخلا فيها
> 
> ...




شكراً على الإيضاح م/ lody33 

وشكراً لك على التحليل الجيد لموضوع تداخل العمليات :

Identify Stakeholders

Identify risks

Plan Procurement

وننتظر منك المزيد

والله الموفق


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء 

السلام عليكم

لحين عودة المهندس أمجد ب Develop Project Charter Process أدعوك للاستماع إلى هذا الملف عن نفس الموضوع ولكن يبدو أنه تم إعداده بناء على PMBOK 3rd .

الملف من نوع MP3 Audio ومدته 32 دقيقة تقريباً ، قام باعداده Cornelius Fichtner 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/6179764487b5e83e/

في انتظار تعليقاتكم

والله الموفق


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (27 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

لحين عودة المهندس أمجد أعرض إليكم هذه الأسئلة التي ستساعدنا على فهم وربما حفظ ما يتعلق ب Project Charter.

إليكم الأسئلة وهي بسيطة جداً وليست أسئلة اختبار ولكن أسئلة تعين على الدراسة:







آمل التفاعل

والله الموفق


----------



## tamimax (27 يونيو 2009)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر , بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (28 يونيو 2009)

tamimax قال:


> مجهود يذكر فيشكر , بارك الله فيكم



شكرا على مرورك الطيب

وندعوك إلى مشاركة فاعلة بأن تدلي بدلوك في هذا الموضوع

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tamimax (28 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه أنا جديد في موضوع PMP وبقراءه ذاتيه بس الحمدالله , بفضل الله أولا ثم بفضل مجهوداتكم والملفات المرفقه, بصراحه الموضوع بالنسبه أصبح يتطور أكثر و أكثر و بحكم حداثة تجربتي في هذا الموضوع و رغبتي بالمساعده او المشاركه في اي عمل حولت الملف أدناه الى ال Microsoft Access كما سبق و طلب الأخ شريف مصطفى إبراهيم و أتمنى انه يكون بفيد الغرض و يكون عربون مشاركه باذن الله أكثر فعالي في القادم _._


والبقاء لله للأخ م.أمجد وعظم الله أجركم .





شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الإخوة الزملاء
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


----------



## م.أمجد (29 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب ، واعتذر للغياب 
ويا بش مهندس الموضوع موضوع الجميع يعني  انا غبت انت امسك الدفة.

بالنسبة للـ Project Charter ممكن نضع المثال الي انت قلت عليه ، او اننا نطرح المثال الي ضربته كون المثال الي ضربته موجود في كتاب بحيث يسير معنا الى نهاية دراسة الـ PMP فما تقترحوه نبدأ في اليوم ، وساحضر من اليوم بحيث نطرح ونعوض فترة التوقف.

بالمناسبة الاسئلة جميلة ومنشطة ، نتمنى المزيد منها وبالامكان نقاشها .

اجوبتي :
السؤال الاول :
The document that authorizes the release of organizational resources
to the project is the ​Statement of work 
طبعا ال ( Statement of work ) هي مدخل لتكوين الـ (Project Charter )
ولكن ليس بوجودها نستطيع القول بأن الوثائق التى تعطي تصريح بتحضير الموارد قد تمت.

Project Desing Plan
بأنتقالنا لمرحلة التخطيط هذا يعني ان اعلان المشروع وانطلاقته قد بدأت فعلا وبالتالي فلا بد ان اعلان الانطلاقة قد تمت في مرحلة سابقة.

WBS
امممم ، طبعا ( WBS ) لها ارتباط وثيق بالموارد كون تقدير الموارد يتم في مرحلة التخطيط بعد انها بناء هيكلة الاعمال التى ستنفذ ، ولكن السؤال يختلف فهناك فرق بين 
Estimate & authorize

وبالتالي فالتقدير يتم في مرحلة التخطيط ولكن التصريح تتم في مرحلة سابقة.

charter 
نعم هو الاجابة الصحيحة كون هو تصريح واعلان رسمي لانطلاق مرحلة البدأ في المشروع.

---------------------------------------
The project manager is assigned in the 

charter
نعم فمدير المشروع يجب ان يحدد في المرحلة الابتدائية للمشروع، ولكن يبقى السؤال هل مدير المشروع يكون شريك في اعداد ( Project Charter ) او لا ؟
طبعا ليس بالضرورة ولكن قد يكون احيان ضروري مشاركته في صياغة الـ Project Charter

Project Plan 
بطبيعة الحال لا تبدأ مرحلة تخطط للمشروع دون مدير لهذا المشروع.

SOW
طبعا هي اختصار لـ ( Statement of Work ) وعند النظر لها. تسمية او شرح العمل المطلوب ليس بالضرورة ان يحوي من سيديره ، ولكن بتحديد SOW مع مدير المشروع مع احتياج سوق العمل مع نظام الشركة الراعية للمشروع مع امور اخرى نخرج بما يسمى 
Projcet Charter 
وبالتالي ليس بالضرورة تحديد اسم مدير المشروع في SOW

Management Plan
ينطبق عليها ما قيل في Project Plan

------------------------------
اترك بقية الاسئلة بالدلو فيها للمهندسين ما عدا كاتبها

علاوة اني انتظر الرأي هل نذهب لمشروع انشائي ام المشروع الذي ذكرت

لكم التحية​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

tamimax قال:


> بصراحه أنا جديد في موضوع PMP وبقراءه ذاتيه بس الحمدالله , بفضل الله أولا ثم بفضل مجهوداتكم والملفات المرفقه, بصراحه الموضوع بالنسبه أصبح يتطور أكثر و أكثر و بحكم حداثة تجربتي في هذا الموضوع و رغبتي بالمساعده او المشاركه في اي عمل حولت الملف أدناه الى ال Microsoft Access كما سبق و طلب الأخ شريف مصطفى إبراهيم و أتمنى انه يكون بفيد الغرض و يكون عربون مشاركه باذن الله أكثر فعالي في القادم _._



جزاك الله خيرا م / tamimax

وشكرا للاهتمام ولمجهودك المبذول.

تقدر تقول إن كلنا قراءاتنا ذاتية وفي أول المشوار

للأسف الملف الذي أرفقته لم يفتح .. قصدي عندما أضغط على الرابط لا يعطيني شيء .. ممكن ترفعه مره أخرى.

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

انت فييييين يا عم أمجد

الحمد لله على السلامة

أرى أن نضع منهج للدراسة يا أمجد ، يعني مثلاً كل يوم نخلص على واحدة من ال 42 processes وكمان نعمل حساب وقت للفصول الأخرى بال PMBOK

وبالنسبة للمثال ... اشتغل يا عم على المثال اللي عندك ... المهم نشتغل وندوس.

وبالنسبة للأسئلة التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة فهي من كتاب 

Passing the PMP® Exam: How to Take It and Pass It 
By Rudd McGary, Ph.D., - PMP 

إذ كنتم تريدونه أرفعه لكم، والنسخة التي لدي اصدار عام 2005 أي أنه على الإصدار القديم من PMBOK، والكتاب يتميز بأن شرحه يعتمد على مثل هذه الأسئلة.


----------



## tamimax (29 يونيو 2009)

أتمنى ان يكون مظبوط هاي المره , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع بالاستفاده منه
وبالنسبه للاقتراح بالدراسه بشكل مفصل لل 42 Processes أنا أؤيد هذا المقترح و عن نفسي أنا أدرس من كتاب ال PMBOK فصل و من أعيد وأقرأ نفس الفصل من كتاب ريتا الجديد اللي أرفقوه الشباب في البدايه . 
وفكرة الدراسه الجماعيه من شأنها ترسخ المعلومه بطريقه أفضل .

عموما , مشكورين و ربي يوفق الجميع 




شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م / tamimax
> 
> وشكرا للاهتمام ولمجهودك المبذول.
> 
> ...


----------



## م.أمجد (30 يونيو 2009)

هلا بك شريف 
ضع الجدول الزمني المقتراح وانا ملتزم بالمشاركة بما يوضع بالجدول الزمني بشكل نشط ، سأحضر بعض الامور وارجع لكم.

لك التحية


----------



## م.أمجد (30 يونيو 2009)

سبق وان ذكرت في بداية 
Initiating Process اننا سنقوم بأخذ حالة لدراستها ​ 

*Project Charter *​

*عند الحديث عن صياغة ( **Project Charter **) للمشروع فنحن نتكلم عم المرحلة الاولية للمشروع وهي (**Initiating group process **) وفي نفس الوقت نكون قد دخلنا في اول باب من ابواب المعرفة التسعة - التى يركز على اتقان مهاراتها في الـ ( **PMP** )** - **الا وهو ( **Integration Management **) *


*وهنا قبل الدخول في الحديث عن ماهية الـ **Project Charter **فلنطرح حالة يتم منها دراسة هذا الموضوع.*​

*تصور عزيزي القارئ انك الان تشغل منصب جديد كمدير مشاريع في شركة مطابخ هيفن وذلك اثر تقاعد مدير المشاريع السابق. هذه الشركة التى تمتلك سلسلة من مراكز البيع المفرد والمتخصصة في بيع ادوات وآواني وكافة تجهيزات المطابخ ، علاوة على تخصصها في بيع المواد التى تعطي نكهة للطعام كالبهارات والمتبلات.*
*بالنظر لوضع الشركة الحالي فأنها تمتلك 49 مركز بيع موزع على 34 ولاية بالاضافة اى كندا، علما ان المركز الرئيسي للشركة يقع بمدينة دينفر بولاية كولاردو والذي يوجد به 200 موظف علاوة على 1500 موظف اخر في بقية المراكز ، هؤلاء الموظفين الذي يعمل بعضهم بنظام الدوام الكامل والبعض الاخر بنظام الدوام الجزئي.*
*يدخل على الشركة ما يقارب من 200 مليون دولار سنوي مع متوسط 30 مليون دولار هو صافي ربح من هذا الدخل ، وتندرج الشركة في سوق المال تحت اسم **KHVN **ويبلغ السعر المتداول للسهم 17.5 دولار مع ان القيمة السوقية له هو 15.8 دولار.*

*ونجد ان رسالة الشركة هي كالتالي : " ادوات فاخرة لمن يطمح في طعام فاخر "*

*ونجد انك قمت مؤخرا بزيارة لنائب رئيس الشركة للشئون التسويقية السيد ديرك ، وهو رجل لطيف جدا ذو لبس انيق تحس بمقابله بالرسمية التى تليق بشخص بمنصبه ، وعند دخولك قام بمصافحتك مبتسما بأٍسلوب يزرع في نفسك الحيوية. واسترسل بعدها قائلا : " من المحتمل انك لم تعلم اننا قد قررنا الذهاب قدما لفتح المركز رقم 50 في سلسلة مراكزنا، فالمبيعات عالية ، وهناك طلب عالي على خط ما يصدره خط الانتاج للاواني السيراميكية واقولك ذلك جادا لا مجرد كلام.*
*لا اعلم مدى خبرتك في فلسفتنا الخاصة بفتح المراكز ، ولكن لا يمنع ان نأخذ من الوقت دقيقة لتوضيحها لك، نحن دائما نرغب بفتح مركزنا في الاحياء الغنية. علما اننا لا نسعى بالضرورة للمتسوقين او المسافرين الاغنياء ولكن يهمنا ان نركز على ان عملائنا مِن مَن دخلهم يتجاوز 50 الف دولار بالسنة، وبالتالي نحن نعمل جاهدا ان تكون متاجرنا حيث هؤلاء الناس متواجدون.*

*كما اود التنويه اننا بغرار منافسينا فنحن لا نعمل على ان تكون متاجرنا بطراز رسمي تقليدي ، بل ننظر لتلك الفئة من العملاء التى تعشق الطعام الجيد ولكن ليس بالضرورة ان تطلب وجبة كوجبة البطة الصينية، لذلك نسعى ان تكون متاجرنا بالطراز المتفاعل الطبيعي الذي يحمل طراز الدولة او البلدة نفسها بشكل يعطي احساس بالتفائل والاسترخاء.*

*عموما مطبخنا موضوع الحديث سيكون في ولايتنا بكولارادو ، فلدينا بها مطابخ في كل من بولدر و آخر في دنفر بمنطقة الكرز ولا يوجد لدينا بأقصى الجنوب. ولذلك تم طرح فكرة الفرع رقم 50 ، مع عمل حفل مفتوح مليء بالمفاجئات والانشطة التى تتناسب مع افتتاح الفرع.*

*بالعادة مطابخنا تبنى على مساحة تتراوح ما بين 2000 – 4000 متر مربع ويقوم بالبناء عادة مقاول محلي يتم التعاقد معه وتستهلك عادة فترة البناء 120 يوم من توقيع العقد حتى فتح الابواب للعملاء. علما انه بأمكاني اعطائك خطة مشروع فتح الفرع رقم 49 كي تطلع ويكون لديك تصور عما سيتم عمله. *
*وستتمركز مهمتك في توفير العقار ومناقشة الايجارات والاتفاق مع مقاول البناء وتجهيز المتجر بالارفف والديكورات وتجهيز حفل الافتتاح، وسيساعدك جماعة التسويق في المهمة الاخيرة.*


*" لديك ستة اشهر لانهاء هذا المشروع ، هل يوجد لديك اي سؤال "*​

انت هنا كمدير مشروع ماذا ستسأل وماذا ستدون ؟​ 
نريد عصف ذهني ومحاولة لأن يدلوا كلا بدلوه لنتحدث بعدها عن
Project Charter
وننطلق بعدها الى بقية المادة الدراسية. ​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (30 يونيو 2009)

انت صعبت الموضوع شوية يا أمجد

لكن لا بأس

من ضمن الأسئلة التي خطرت على ذهني لسؤالها بخصوص هذا المشروع:

- ماهي الميزانية المقررة لهذا المشروع؟

- ما هي الإدارات بالشركة التي يمكن ان تعاون في المشروع مثل إدارة التسويق وإدارة التوريدات مثلاً ، ومن هم الأشخاص في هذه الإدارة الذين يمكن التعامل معهم؟

- ما هي وسائل الاتصال بمدير المشاريع السابق للاتصال به في حالة الاحتياج إليه أو أخذ رأيه في أحد خطوات تنفيذ المشروع؟

- وبالطبع استلام نسخة من المخططات التفصيلية للفرع المقترح إنشاؤه.


----------



## tamimax (30 يونيو 2009)

في البدايه أود تجديد التحيه لك 
م.أمجد ولكل من مر هنا وبالفعل أسلوب شيق و بالتوفيق للجميع , ​ 


Going back to your's scenario , from PMBOK point view as project


manager i have to ask about the following points "please correct me if i'm wrong":7


1.


I have to ask about the stakeholders "who are they " in order to plan a meeting with them and discuss the company strategy plan for this project "scope,requirement, risk and other issues" from the high level​


2.


I have to ask about the budget which they will assign for this project


=======================================


The points which he has to note are :


1.


business case, like "why we are going to open the 50'the branch & the expecting return of investment after the 50'the branch is open.​



2. also the organizational process asset and this is what the marketing manager meant when he said the​


علما انه بأمكاني اعطائك خطة مشروع فتح الفرع رقم 49 كي تطلع ويكون لديك تصور عما سيتم عمله. ​



4.


enterprise environmental factors and here is the tips for this point 


نحن دائما نرغب بفتح مركزنا في الاحياء الغنية. علما اننا لا نسعى بالضرورة للمتسوقين او المسافرين الاغنياء ولكن يهمنا ان نركز على ان عملائنا مِن مَن دخلهم يتجاوز 50 الف دولار بالسنة، وبالتالي نحن نعمل جاهدا ان تكون متاجرنا حيث هؤلاء الناس متواجدون​


5.


The Project manager has to note his expectation as well about the constraint such as : the risk of finding the appropriate place with the mentioned size , taking in his consideration the atmosphere of that area before they start building the branch, he will be able to find the land and buy it without exceeding the budget ,and finally he will be able to finalize the whole project within 6 months ,taking in his consideration that he has to deal with third party and check their availability & ability to work there.​


و اترك المجال لكم في هذا الشأن​ 
[​ 

uote=م.أمجد;1160746]​ 


سبق وان ذكرت في بداية ​



Initiating Process اننا سنقوم بأخذ حالة لدراستها ​



Project Charter ​


عند الحديث عن صياغة ( Project Charter ) للمشروع فنحن نتكلم عم المرحلة الاولية للمشروع وهي (Initiating group process ) وفي نفس الوقت نكون قد دخلنا في اول باب من ابواب المعرفة التسعة - التى يركز على اتقان مهاراتها في الـ ( PMP ) - الا وهو ( Integration Management ) ​ 


وهنا قبل الدخول في الحديث عن ماهية الـ Project Charter فلنطرح حالة يتم منها دراسة هذا الموضوع.​


تصور عزيزي القارئ انك الان تشغل منصب جديد كمدير مشاريع في شركة مطابخ هيفن وذلك اثر تقاعد مدير المشاريع السابق. هذه الشركة التى تمتلك سلسلة من مراكز البيع المفرد والمتخصصة في بيع ادوات وآواني وكافة تجهيزات المطابخ ، علاوة على تخصصها في بيع المواد التى تعطي نكهة للطعام كالبهارات والمتبلات.
بالنظر لوضع الشركة الحالي فأنها تمتلك 49 مركز بيع موزع على 34 ولاية بالاضافة اى كندا، علما ان المركز الرئيسي للشركة يقع بمدينة دينفر بولاية كولاردو والذي يوجد به 200 موظف علاوة على 1500 موظف اخر في بقية المراكز ، هؤلاء الموظفين الذي يعمل بعضهم بنظام الدوام الكامل والبعض الاخر بنظام الدوام الجزئي.
يدخل على الشركة ما يقارب من 200 مليون دولار سنوي مع متوسط 30 مليون دولار هو صافي ربح من هذا الدخل ، وتندرج الشركة في سوق المال تحت اسم KHVN ويبلغ السعر المتداول للسهم 17.5 دولار مع ان القيمة السوقية له هو 15.8 دولار.​ 
ونجد ان رسالة الشركة هي كالتالي : " ادوات فاخرة لمن يطمح في طعام فاخر "​ 
ونجد انك قمت مؤخرا بزيارة لنائب رئيس الشركة للشئون التسويقية السيد ديرك ، وهو رجل لطيف جدا ذو لبس انيق تحس بمقابله بالرسمية التى تليق بشخص بمنصبه ، وعند دخولك قام بمصافحتك مبتسما بأٍسلوب يزرع في نفسك الحيوية. واسترسل بعدها قائلا : " من المحتمل انك لم تعلم اننا قد قررنا الذهاب قدما لفتح المركز رقم 50 في سلسلة مراكزنا، فالمبيعات عالية ، وهناك طلب عالي على خط ما يصدره خط الانتاج للاواني السيراميكية واقولك ذلك جادا لا مجرد كلام.
لا اعلم مدى خبرتك في فلسفتنا الخاصة بفتح المراكز ، ولكن لا يمنع ان نأخذ من الوقت دقيقة لتوضيحها لك، نحن دائما نرغب بفتح مركزنا في الاحياء الغنية. علما اننا لا نسعى بالضرورة للمتسوقين او المسافرين الاغنياء ولكن يهمنا ان نركز على ان عملائنا مِن مَن دخلهم يتجاوز 50 الف دولار بالسنة، وبالتالي نحن نعمل جاهدا ان تكون متاجرنا حيث هؤلاء الناس متواجدون.​ 
كما اود التنويه اننا بغرار منافسينا فنحن لا نعمل على ان تكون متاجرنا بطراز رسمي تقليدي ، بل ننظر لتلك الفئة من العملاء التى تعشق الطعام الجيد ولكن ليس بالضرورة ان تطلب وجبة كوجبة البطة الصينية، لذلك نسعى ان تكون متاجرنا بالطراز المتفاعل الطبيعي الذي يحمل طراز الدولة او البلدة نفسها بشكل يعطي احساس بالتفائل والاسترخاء.​ 
عموما مطبخنا موضوع الحديث سيكون في ولايتنا بكولارادو ، فلدينا بها مطابخ في كل من بولدر و آخر في دنفر بمنطقة الكرز ولا يوجد لدينا بأقصى الجنوب. ولذلك تم طرح فكرة الفرع رقم 50 ، مع عمل حفل مفتوح مليء بالمفاجئات والانشطة التى تتناسب مع افتتاح الفرع.​ 
بالعادة مطابخنا تبنى على مساحة تتراوح ما بين 2000 – 4000 متر مربع ويقوم بالبناء عادة مقاول محلي يتم التعاقد معه وتستهلك عادة فترة البناء 120 يوم من توقيع العقد حتى فتح الابواب للعملاء. علما انه بأمكاني اعطائك خطة مشروع فتح الفرع رقم 49 كي تطلع ويكون لديك تصور عما سيتم عمله. 
وستتمركز مهمتك في توفير العقار ومناقشة الايجارات والاتفاق مع مقاول البناء وتجهيز المتجر بالارفف والديكورات وتجهيز حفل الافتتاح، وسيساعدك جماعة التسويق في المهمة الاخيرة.​ 


" لديك ستة اشهر لانهاء هذا المشروع ، هل يوجد لديك اي سؤال "​



انت هنا كمدير مشروع ماذا ستسأل وماذا ستدون ؟​


نريد عصف ذهني ومحاولة لأن يدلوا كلا بدلوه لنتحدث بعدها عن


Project Charter​


وننطلق بعدها الى بقية المادة الدراسية. ​
[/quote]​


----------



## م محمد الشعباني (5 يوليو 2009)

حبيت اشكر الجميع فقط وانا معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أمجد (6 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بكم يا شباب 

كنت احب ان يشارك عدد اكبر في تصور الاسئلة التى ستخطر في البال كمدير مشروع
ولكن لا بأس الموجودين بهم الخير والبركة 

حقيقة اول ما سيفعله مدير المشروع هو اخذ خلاصة الموضوع ومن ثم البدأ بطرح الاسئلةك

من هنا يمكن تسجيل النقاط التالية :​1- الهدف من المشروع : الهدف هو فتح الفرع رقم 50 في كولاردوا وخلال ستة اشهر .
2- فتح الفرع في مكان يتصف بالرفاهية.
3- الفرع سيحوي جميع المنتجات من الاواني الى الاطعمة المباعة من قبل الشركة.
4- تحضير افتتاح ضخم للمتجر كونه الفرع رقم 50 للشركة.

ومن ثم سيبدا بطرح الاسئلة ، وهي مثل الاسئلة التى تم طرحها من قبل الشباب هنا :

هل هناك اطراف ذو علاقة ( Stakeholders ) بالامكان التحدث للاستفادة منهم في انجاز المشروع:

وكانت الاجابة :

1- هناك " جاك " وهو يعتني عادة بديكورات ورفوف فروعنا وهو على دراية كافية بما يلزمه البناء وقد اشرف على تجهيز اخر 8 فروع لنا وكان اداءه ممتاز.

2- وهناك " ريكاردوا " رئيس قسم تقنية المعلومات ، وكوني لست خبير بالمجال التقني فلا استطيع تحديد لك ماذا ستحتاج منه على وجه الدقة ولكن ممكن ان تستفيد منه في عملية التمديدات وتجهيز اطراف نقاط البيع.

3- ايضا بالامكان التحدث مع "جلي" مديرة ادارة الانتاج فتستطيع مساعدتك مع في المخزون الابتدائي التى قد يحتاجه الفرع الى ان تبدأ مرحلة التشغيل لاحقا.

ومن ثم سأطرح سؤال اخر وهو : اخبرتني بأن المتجر لا بد ان ينتهي خلال ستة اشهر ويتم الافتتاح في بداية شهر فبراير ، فهل هناك سبب خاص لاختيار هذا التاريخ ؟

نعم بالتأكيد ففي مطلع شباط / فبراير يقام معرض ونحن مشاركين فيه ومن تجربة سابقة ان المبيعات تشهد طفره بسبب هذه المعارض ولهذا سنشارك بكشك هناك ليكون لنا بمثابة الدعاية وليعرف الناس عن فرعنا الجديد.

كان السؤال الاول عن ( Stackholder ) وكان السؤال الثاني عن ( Time )

وهنا اريد ان اسأل هل هناك ميزانية معينة للمشروع ( Budget )

حقيقة تحديد ميزانية محددة امر صعب ولكن من الخبرة السابقة كان افتتاح الفرع يكلف من 1.5 الى 2 مليون وفي نفس الوقت لا نريد ان ننسى ان افتتاح المتجر سيرافقه احتفال كبير.

بالأمكان الان تلخيص قائمة لدراسة حالة المشروع

الهدف ( Goal ) : فتح فرع جديد في كلاردوا خلال 6 اشهر
طلب السوق (Demand) : كلاردوا منطقة كبيرة بها ناس ذو دخل ولا يوجد بها فرع للشركة والدراسة تظهر ان هناك طلب على منتجاتنا.
رعاة المشروع (Sponser) : ديرك ، و نائب المدير للشئون التسويقية
اطراف ذو علاقة (Stakeholders) : جاك ، ريكاردوا ، جيلي
التنظيم الهيكلي ( Organizational Structure) : التنظيم بطريقة Functional organization

المعوقات (Constraints) : الوقت 
الافتراضيات (Assumptions) : 
- البناء دائما ما ياخذ 120 يوم
- " جلي " ستساعد في عملية المخزون المبدأي
- " جاك " سوف يشرف على تجهيز الفرع الجديد من ناحية الديكورات والارفف وما شابه
- " ريكاردو" سوف يمدنا بما نلزم من امور تقنية المعلومات
- الميزانية المفترضة من 1.5 - 2 مليون


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ماذا ذكر اعلاه هو دارسة حالة لمشروع 

بأخذ تعريف الـ Projct Charter ومعرفة مدخلاته وادواته ومخرجاته

وتطبيقها على الحالة الدراسية الموجودة لدينا 
ومن ثم عمل نموذج للـ Project Charter

هكذا نكون قد تم تغطية هذا الجزء ونكون بعدها على استعداد للدخول في 
Scope Management

يبقى ما ذكر وجهة نظر شخصية 

لكم التحية​


----------



## tamimax (8 يوليو 2009)

شكراا م .أمجد , 
بخصوص( Constraints) : أعتقد ان جهازية الطرف الثالث للبناء في التاريخ المحدد يعتبر احد هذه المعوقات , خصوصا ان من سيقوم بالبناء هو طرف ثالث (Third Party) هذا من وجهة نظري .


----------



## hamdytaha (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (19 يوليو 2009)

*أين أنتم يا شباب*

طال الإنتظار نريد إضافتكم الرائعة


----------



## qassami (20 يوليو 2009)

فكرة طيبة .. ولكن متى يتم تفعيلها؟


----------



## القطري (20 يوليو 2009)

جهد مبارك خصوصا من الاخوة م. امجد والاخ شريف مصطفى .. 

تعقيبا على كلام الاخ امجد حيث قال "بأخذ تعريف الـ Projct Charter ومعرفة مدخلاته وادواته ومخرجاته

وتطبيقها على الحالة الدراسية الموجودة لدينا 
ومن ثم عمل نموذج للـ Project Charter

هكذا نكون قد تم تغطية هذا الجزء ونكون بعدها على استعداد للدخول في 
Scope Management

يبقى ما ذكر وجهة نظر شخصية"

في ظني انه تم تغطية ال project charter ولكن يبقى هذا المستند المهم جزء من الـ project management integration 

حيث ان من الاهمية مناقشة باقي خطوات تكامل ادارة المشاريع

- صراحة وجدت صعوبة في هذا القسم ولا اعلم مدى صعوبة الاقسام الاخرى لاني قرأت في كتاب ريتا بأن الكثير من الممتحنين يخطئون في الاسألة المتعلقة بهذا القسم ..

الـ project charter هو جزء من الـ Preliminary Project Scope Statement
والذي يختلف حسب طبيعة المشروع فقد يحتوى على جميع العناصر ادناه او يحتوى على بعض العناصر ..

وهي كالتالي:
(1.1) Project Charter
تم شرحه بالاعلى 

(1) Project Statement of Work
وصف الخدمات والمنتجات التي يقدمها المشروع

(2) Enterprise Environmental Factors
الاخذ بالاعتبار العوامل البيئية التي تؤثر على الشركة او المنظمة

(3) Organizational Process Assets
اصول الشركة واجراءاتها وسياساتها المنفذة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 يوليو 2009)

نتابع معكم بكل شغف

كل الشكر لكل من يسهم في اضافة الى هذه الورشة 
ورشة عمل التحضير للاختبار

واستسمحكم في انني ساقوم بتكبير الفونط الخاص بالكتابات 
ان لم يكن لديكم مانع


دمتم بكل خير


----------



## نصر العبسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق انشالله وانا اعمل على برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## سمنياب (23 أغسطس 2009)

جهد تشكرون عليه 

واتمنى تهذيب الموضوع كامل ووضعه في ملف pdf لأني احتاج طباعته بأسرع وقت ممكن 

اتمنى ان يجد طلبي هذا تجاوبا


----------



## anwerbasha (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الي كل اصحاب فكرة هذا الموضوع و كل من اضاف الية ...........
لماذا توقفتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لقد كان الموضوع جميلا و مفيدا جدا 
فبرجاء استكمال هذا الموضوع المفيد والبعد عن رسائل المجاملات جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلة في ميزان حسانتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## sweet_r (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... انا عجبتني فكرة الموضوع خصوصا انو انا حابة ابدأ اخذ كورسات في هذا الموضوع
وانا خلصت الجامعة شهر 8 وأريد ابدأ اخذ كورسات في هذا المجال
يا ريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني وين احسن معهد في ابوظبي علشان اقدر اطور نفسي في هذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## anwerbasha (11 أكتوبر 2009)

anwerbasha قال:


> الي كل اصحاب فكرة هذا الموضوع و كل من اضاف الية ...........
> لماذا توقفتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لقد كان الموضوع جميلا و مفيدا جدا
> فبرجاء استكمال هذا الموضوع المفيد والبعد عن رسائل المجاملات جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلة في ميزان حسانتكم ان شاء الله


 
ما زلنا بالانتظار يا جماعة الخير


----------



## canaanite (17 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة جيدة ومفيدة


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

اردت ان اسال مالفرق بين التخمين والتسعير ولماذا لاتتطابق تخمينات المشاريع مع كلفة التنفيذ وماهي النسبة المسموح بها ومالفرق بين الكلفة والتكلفة ايفيدونا رجاءا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نظرا لغياب المهندس أمجد صاحب الموضوع منذ فترة ، وندعو الله أن يكون بخير وغيابه عنا لانشغاله فقط ، فإنني أقترح أن نكمل هذه الورشة سوياً وندرس ونذاكر ونستعد معاً للتحضير لاختبار PMP .

وصل المهندس أمجد إلى البدء في Project Scope Management ، ولكنني أقترح أن نتناول عمليات PMBOK بترتيب مختلف ، فلا شك أننا جميعا نقرأ هذا الكتاب والكتب التي تساعد في فهمه بترتيب الفصول ، أقصد نبدأ سوياً بالفصل الأول فالثاني وهكذا ، ولذلك معظمنا يواصل قراءاته بهذا الترتيب ، ولذلك أقترح أن نبدأ بالفصل الخاص بعمليات Project Human Resources Management وهو الفصل التاسع من الكتاب، وهذا الاقتراح فقط لكسر ملل قراءة واعادة قراءة الفصول الأولى من الكتاب.

في انتظار ردودكم وتفاعلكم

والله الموفق

شريف


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء

في الرابط التالي ملف صوتي يتحدث عن HR Managment ، في الحقيقة هذا الملف سبق إعداده بناء على الإصدار السابق من PMBOK ولكن يكاد لا يوجد هناك اي اختلاف بين الإصدارين الثالث والرابع
http://uploading.com/files/9ca8cdb7/09.00+Project+Human+Resources+Manage.rar/
والله الموفق


----------



## akeran70 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذة اول مشاركة اى معاكم 
الرجاء ان نطرح مفاهيم الادرة وعلومها اولا


----------



## مصطفى الشرع (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع حلوةويدعو الى التعاون واعلم انك متعاون في عملك ايضا


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة فلنبدا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو يوسف المصراوي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا الجهد الرائع 
واستاذنكم سوف اجمع كل الموضوع في ملف واحد pdf 
واعيد رفعه ان شاء الله عسي ربي يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط


----------



## dodo213 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير فعلاً فكرة ممتازة*



ابو يوسف المصراوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا الجهد الرائع
> واستاذنكم سوف اجمع كل الموضوع في ملف واحد pdf
> واعيد رفعه ان شاء الله عسي ربي يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط



فكرة ممتازة ، وأنت قدها


----------



## saryadel (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أبحث عن هذا الكتاب
Project Management Professional (PMP®) Examination Specification
برجاء الإفادة و وضعه علي المنتدي إذا كان لدي أحد الزملاء

و خالص الشكر


----------



## aralibra (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*شخصية الـ pmp*

السلام عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
بفضل من الله تعالى اجتزت بالأمس اختبار الـ PMP الاصدار الربع، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
وددت هنا أن أقدم ما أظنه قد يفيد أعضاء المنتدى من خلال هذه التجربة :
أكثر ما استفدته من خلال قراءاتي هو بناء صورة واضحة عن شخصية وطريقة تفكير مدير المشروع المحترف، مما مكنني من حل معظم أسئلة الموقف (Situational Questions) والتي تمثل معظم أسئلة الامتحان. فشخصية مدير المشروع حسب رؤية الـ PMI شخصية تتحمل المسئولية لا تلجأ إلى رؤسائها إلى في حالات الضرورة القصوى الخارجة عن صلاحياتها. وهي شخصية لا تتسرع في اتخاذ القرارات فتقوم بتقييم آثار و أخطار القيام بأي تغيير في المشروع قبل رفعه للموافقة. وكذلك تقوم هذه الشخصية بمواجهة المشاكل بين موظفيها بحلول دائمة وتتابع فعالية هذه الحلول ولا تنسحب أو تجامل بل أنها دائماً تواجه المسئولين وتبحث عن جذور المشاكل لتحلها. و في مجال عقود المشتريات لا تتنازل عن أي حق من حقوقها المنصوص عليها في العقد ولا تتقبل المجاملات أو الرشاوى من المقاولين وكذلك فإنها تتحل مسئولية أي خطأ يقوم به فريق المشروع بحق المقاول. وفي المقابل فإن هذه الشخصية تثق بموظفيها و في ما يطلعونه عليها من أخبار ووجهات نظر ، ودائماً توفر الوقت لتدريب وتطوير موظفيها اذا ما دعت الحاجة بغض النظر عن ضغط العمل. ولاتقوم هذه الشخصية بإهمال أي طلب من طلبات أصحاب المصلحة (Stakeholders) وتقوم باستشارتهم وأخذ موافقاتهم على نطاق العمل ، وقد تحملهم بعض المسئوليات وبالخصوص في مجال درء المخاطر.
أعتقد أن هذه الإنطباعات البسيطة والمختصرة قد أفادتني كثيراً في المذاكرة وحل المسائل التجريبية وحل مسائل الإختبار بما فيها بعض المسائل المعقدة والتي لا يفيد معها حفظ المعلومات أو المعادلات.


----------



## aralibra (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*ITTO of PMP 4th Ed.*

الموقع التالي مفيد للتدريب على ربط مداخل ومخارج وأدوات وتقنيات الـ PMP بعمليات ادارة المشاريع .سواء عن طريق الفهم أو الحفظ:


www.monkibo.com/pmp-exam-ITTO-Trainer/index.html


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

aralibra قال:


> الموقع التالي مفيد للتدريب على ربط مداخل ومخارج وأدوات وتقنيات الـ pmp بعمليات ادارة المشاريع .سواء عن طريق الفهم أو الحفظ:
> 
> 
> www.monkibo.com/pmp-exam-itto-trainer/index.html



جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم

أقترح أن تفرد موضوعاً خاصاً بهذا الرابط حتى يلتفت إليه الزملاء

والله الموفق


----------



## سمنياب (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو يوسف المصراوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا الجهد الرائع
> واستاذنكم سوف اجمع كل الموضوع في ملف واحد pdf
> واعيد رفعه ان شاء الله عسي ربي يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط



الله يعطيك العافية ولكن متى راح ينتهي؟


----------



## aralibra (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم العمل بالإقتراح*



شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم
> 
> أقترح أن تفرد موضوعاً خاصاً بهذا الرابط حتى يلتفت إليه الزملاء
> 
> والله الموفق


 
شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم شريف،

تم العمل با قتراحكم، انظر موضوع : دروس مستقاة من الإعداد للـ PMP 4th ed

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى


----------



## nofal (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## RAJAB_EL3RENY (4 يناير 2010)

please myu brothers 
am Architect Already i entered PMP exam but my result fail so i want to try again am in dubai -UAE i want some one he want to egister in exam in dubai to contact me to study together


----------



## أسامة م ز (10 يناير 2010)

*طريقة الأبعاد والفلاتر للنجاح بالبي إم بي*

أخي رجب العريني:
حاولت قبلك البحث عن شخص لدراسة البي إم بي معه ولكن للأسف لم أجد أحد والحمد لله نجحت بالمحاولة الثانية في دبي - شهر أبريل 2009، نجحت في المحاولة الثانية والجدير بالذكر أنه بين المحاولة الأولى والثانية التي نجحت بها أسبوع واحد فقط، وقمت خلال هذا الأسبوع بإبتكار أستراتيجية لحل الأسئلة ولم أقم بزيادة الكم المعرفي بدراسة أضافية.

والطريقة التي أبتكرتها سميتها طريقة الأبعاد والفلاتر للنجاح بالبي إم بي، وستجد الموضوع كاملاً في الموقع هنا ملصق من قبل، واليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129795.html

أنصحك بلصق محتوى الموضوع على ملف وورد وطباعته على ورق لأن الموضوع يحتاج تركيز، وكانت هذه الطريقة هي سر نجاحي وهي نفسها منهج عملي الآن.

الفكرة من الطريقة أنها تخرج لك بنظام فلاتر (حوالي 10 فلاتر) تقوم بكتابتها على ورقة المسودة قبل البدء بالإمتحان، وتقوم بإختبار الإجابات بتمريرها على الفلاتر والتأكد بالتالي من صحتها.

الفائدة هي :
من المستحيل أن لاتفقد التركيز خلال ال 4 ساعات في الإمتحان، هذه الطريقة عبارة عن checklist تضمن لك كل المعالجات المنطقية التي سيقوم بها دماغك للإختيار الصحيح.


أتمنى لك التوفيق بالإمتحان المقبل وإليك هذا الموقع الرائع الذي ستدعي لي بسببه:
http://www.project-management-prepcast.com
وهو عبارة عن تحضير للبي إم بي عن طريق ملفات صوتية بالإمكان تشغيلها على الموبايل أو أي جهاز صوتي mp4 خلال ساعات القيادة الطويلة في دبي والإمارات بشكل عام أو في أي أوقات فراغ أخرى وقد أفادتني جدا في التحضير للإمتحان.

أخوك أسامة


----------



## ادور (26 يناير 2010)

نتمني المذيد من الافكار النيرة نحتاج الي بعض الوقت


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

فكرة جيدة جدا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 أبريل 2010)

حقيقة مجهود خيالى منكم لا اعرف كيف اشكركم عليه
..
لكن اقول
جزاكم الله خيرا واسأل الله ان يجعله فى موازين حسناتكم فى يوم عبوسا قمطريرا


----------



## الغفيلي (23 أبريل 2010)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الإخوة الزملاء
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


جزااااااااااااااااك الله خير يا شريف 
الصراحه أنك مهندس ومدرب مبدع


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (27 مايو 2010)

هل نحتاج لتهيئة قبل الإقدام على قراءة ال PMbook وخاصة أنني تارك الدراسة منذ 15 عام واختصاصي هو مدني قسم إدارة هندسية وإنشاء .... أرجو إفادتي ولكم الشكر.....


----------



## Jordan079 (27 مايو 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً .. موضوع يستحق القراءه من أوله 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (13 يونيو 2010)

tamam


----------



## heshamech (14 يوليو 2010)

فكره رائعه واذا كان لى انا اقترح فاننى اقترح انه بعد اختيار ال knowlage area يتم عمل ملخص من كل مهندس منا واكيد هذا الملخص سيركز على النقاط الضعيفه التى سيركز عليها كل منا وسيقوم بتدوينها بالفطره دون ان يشعر انه يلخص نقاط ضعفه وحيث نقاط الضعف مختلفه لدينا ففى النهايه سيتم عمل ملخص شامل للknowlage area اعتقد انه سيكون شامل جميع النقاط الهامه ومفهوم ان شاء الله لدى الجميع


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اخوانى الفضلاء ارجوكم استمروا فى إثراء الموضوع بمشاركاتكم الرائعة لا تتوقفوا فالكل مستفيد واسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى موازينكم


----------



## عمرو سليم (25 أغسطس 2014)

ورشة قيمة , فعلا , انا نويت انا كمان ادخل الامتحان قريبا


----------

